# Cubscout Halloween Party



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

From one Cubmaster to another, congrats on takng on the job. I'd first ask how big your Pack is? Seems like quite an undertaking to have at someone's house. Sounds like you'll have to hold many of the activites outside so have a weather contingency plan in place. We have a Halloween party every October as our monthly Pack meeting. Activities include bobbing for apples, a bean bag toss, rubber band guns, donuts on a string, pumpkin bowling and a balloon sweep relay. We also do a "mummy of the year" contest between dens where each den picks one adult and wraps them up in toilet paper to look like a mummy. A certificate is awarded to the best looking mummy. You could also fil a large jar with hershey kisses or candy corn and have each boy guess the amount. Closest one wins a big pumpkin. These are just some things that work for us. Ask if you have any questions. Our Pack is at 82 kids so our meetings normally have about two hundred people altogether. Be sure to include siblings in the activites. I'd ask everyone to bring a chair to sit on, and it's not to much to have your den leaders get approximate numbers from people so you can gauge how many are attending. Again, it's a lot to have at your home. Best of luck with it!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

how about build a scarecrow.....you'll need pumpkins for heads; old clothes; wigs; fun accessories, some kind of stuffing material if you want it and markers to draw faces on the pumpkins. Decide how many teams you'll have, make a T frame for each team with a place on top to put the head and put them in the ground before the party. Place a pumpkin and a bag of accessories by each "station" and have the kids build a scarecrow. Prizes could be awarded for scariest, funniest, cutest, etc.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

unfortunatly our pack is pretty small. I took it over from another lady and there are only 3 dens one of which has three boys (that I am leader for- my oldest son's webelos) and another prexisiting webelos den (that consists of 2 boys), and our tiger scouts (which I'm helping co-lead with my exhusband) and that is maybe 12 boys. Our bear den is leaderless as none of the parents wanted to get involved, and I just couldn't do anymore than I'm already doing, so they (all 3 of them) might possibly come to the pack meeting on the 24th where I will have to tell them if no parent steps up they will have to go to the other school's troop. 

I love the games that you have suggested. What do you use as the bowling pins for the pumpkin bowling? I am also loving the jar of things to guess the number of what a great idea and it's something even the tigers can do (as long as they remember to write their name on the guess lol. ) I also love the idea of the parents bringing along a chair. 

I have a huge backyard so I'm hoping to have it there. I'm still trying to come up with a backup plan though because even if there aren't that many people if it rains I don't think they would fit inside my house.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh I also wanted to ask how does bobbing for apples go for you guys ours is a costume party and I'm worried about the kids who will be wearing makeup getting all messy and stuff. Also what's the donuts thing you were talking about?


LHallow I love the scarecrow idea I was thinking of setting up a pumpkin painting station (maybe with markers even) for mini pumpkins, but I could do that with pie pumpkins and have the do it as teams even. I love making them into scarecrows and stuff.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Gothikren said:


> unfortunatly our pack is pretty small. I took it over from another lady and there are only 3 dens one of which has three boys (that I am leader for- my oldest son's webelos) and another prexisiting webelos den (that consists of 2 boys), and our tiger scouts (which I'm helping co-lead with my exhusband) and that is maybe 12 boys. Our bear den is leaderless as none of the parents wanted to get involved, and I just couldn't do anymore than I'm already doing, so they (all 3 of them) might possibly come to the pack meeting on the 24th where I will have to tell them if no parent steps up they will have to go to the other school's troop.
> 
> I love the games that you have suggested. What do you use as the bowling pins for the pumpkin bowling? I am also loving the jar of things to guess the number of what a great idea and it's something even the tigers can do (as long as they remember to write their name on the guess lol. ) I also love the idea of the parents bringing along a chair.
> 
> I have a huge backyard so I'm hoping to have it there. I'm still trying to come up with a backup plan though because even if there aren't that many people if it rains I don't think they would fit inside my house.


We use two liter soda bottles for pins. Put a little sand in them for stabilization (or a little water). We use small round pumpkins and wrap them in duct tape (it comes in orange too) to keep them from smashing. Utilize your parents to help run games and man the candy jar for the guessing game. They'll have fun too!.



Gothikren said:


> Oh I also wanted to ask how does bobbing for apples go for you guys ours is a costume party and I'm worried about the kids who will be wearing makeup getting all messy and stuff. Also what's the donuts thing you were talking about?
> 
> 
> LHallow I love the scarecrow idea I was thinking of setting up a pumpkin painting station (maybe with markers even) for mini pumpkins, but I could do that with pie pumpkins and have the do it as teams even. I love making them into scarecrows and stuff.


Our boys love the apple bobbing. Most have never done it and many will have never heard of it. It's a neat way to pass on traditional Halloween games. The makeup for the most part is water proof so it's not a real problem. Have a few hand towels nearby to wipe off wet faces. We've had kids wet up to their shoulders and they love it. The little ones can try to grab one by the stem if the traditional way is too hard.
The donuts on a string is a riot to watch. Take a long piec of dowel, thin pvc pipe or even a broom handle and lay it between two chairs (or anything that will elevate it a couple feet off the ground. Buy the plain fried donuts and tie a string onto each one through the hole. The other end of the string gets tied around the pole, about 6-8 inches off the floor/ground. The kids lay on their backs with their heads under the suspended donuts. They have to keep their hands at their sides and can not sit up. They lay side by side in teams or groups of 4-5 kids, and try to eat the donuts off the string w/o using any hands, etc.. First kid who eats the donut wins. It's hilarious to watch so have cameras ready!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

lol wow those sound so great I'm definatly going to have to do them especially the one with the donughts. I'm so grateful for all the ideas. Thnx so much.


----------



## soni (Jul 30, 2008)

Gothikren said:


> unfortunatly our pack is pretty small. I took it over from another lady and there are only 3 dens one of which has three boys (that I am leader for- my oldest son's webelos) and another prexisiting webelos den (that consists of 2 boys), and our tiger scouts (which I'm helping co-lead with my exhusband) and that is maybe 12 boys. Our bear den is leaderless as none of the parents wanted to get involved, and I just couldn't do anymore than I'm already doing, so they (all 3 of them) might possibly come to the pack meeting on the 24th where I will have to tell them if no parent steps up they will have to go to the other school's troop.
> 
> I love the games that you have suggested. What do you use as the bowling pins for the pumpkin bowling? I am also loving the jar of things to guess the number of what a great idea and it's something even the tigers can do (as long as they remember to write their name on the guess lol. ) I also love the idea of the parents bringing along a chair.
> 
> I have a huge backyard so I'm hoping to have it there. I'm still trying to come up with a backup plan though because even if there aren't that many people if it rains I don't think they would fit inside my house.


I feel for you!!! Our pack is pretty small with just a few people that help. I am a co-leader of the tiger cubs also. I was just informed today the I was in charge of the games for the Pack, and the party is tomorrow. We meet in a Church so we can't do anything too messy. I leaning for Mummy wrap, pass the pumpkin and Bingo. Nothing fancy, thats what they get for putting it on me last minute.
Good luck with your party!!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks you too I hope you have a great time.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I have an idea.

What about a scavenger hunt? They're scouts so they might enjoy it. You can give them all flashlights (which I KNOW scouts enjoy) or ask them to bring one each. I just got a flashlight from Kroger for $2 that is either a regular flashlight or shines Halloween shapes on the wall. You could get them those and then have them go on a scavenger hunt in the back yard.

Anyways...there's my suggestion. I hope it helps.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

It definatly does EvilMel great idea.  I agree what kid doesn't love a flashlight lol


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Gothikren!

Here's some ideas from a Canadian Cubscout group:

Chase: One or two people run away and leave a chalk trail and the others have to follow the trail to find them - kind of like an intelligent game of hide and seek/tag

Searchlight: a number of tables (or even cardboad barriers for less chance of being hurt) are set up. One person on the other end of the room/yard has a flashlight and the others begin at the opposite side of the room/yard. The others have to sneak toward the person with the searchlight without having the light shone on them and ring a bell (sort of like capture the flag) to win. Obviously, this is best played in the dark! haha

No matter what, I'm sure they'll all have a blast. Have fun!


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh I really like the flashlight game where you ring the bell. Great idea.

Now for the sad note. At this time there is a 50 percent chance of rain for the day of my party. Here in TN that means most likely there is going to be rain even if it's that morning and that's going to make setup and etc harder so now I have to figure out if I want to try to do this at the school where we normally do our cubscout meetings, or if I want to try to clear out my basements and use those (although my floors look awful right now they are cement with old tile stuck to them because we are getting ready to remodel those rooms and we pulled up the carpeting  I don't honestly know what to do about it. If we do it at the school we won't be able to cook out, if it's raining here we probably won't be able to cook out which means making all the burgers and the hotdogs inside, trying to figure out games that take up little space inside etc. Not sure what my plan is but now am definatly thinking I might have to revamp the idea and space most likely :: blah hehe:


----------



## ErikRuud (Oct 11, 2010)

*Bobbing for Gummy Worms*



Gothikren said:


> Oh I also wanted to ask how does bobbing for apples go for you guys ours is a costume party and I'm worried about the kids who will be wearing makeup getting all messy and stuff. Also what's the donuts thing you were talking about?
> 
> 
> LHallow I love the scarecrow idea I was thinking of setting up a pumpkin painting station (maybe with markers even) for mini pumpkins, but I could do that with pie pumpkins and have the do it as teams even. I love making them into scarecrows and stuff.



Our pack meeting is tonight. We always do "Bobbing for Gummy Worms" at the October meeting. Get some gummy worms. For each scout, put a worm on a plate (or two worms if they are the smaller ones). Cover each plate with enough spray whip cream to hide the worm. The first scout to eat all of the gummy worm wins. Of course they cannot use their hands. I use kitchen size garbage bags as oversized bibs to keep their clothes clean.

My pack is also pretty small. There have been between 10 and 12 boys in the pack since my son was a tiger. I took over as Cub Master when he was a Wolf so this is my third year as Cub Master. This year something clicked in our recruiting and I now have 19 scouts. 15 of them are new after the Webelos II from last year moved on and two boys moved to other towns over the summer.


----------



## amylw1 (Oct 26, 2014)

a couple of the games i do with lots of kids are:

balloon burst - put a sweet and some confetti into balloons and inflate them b4 party, at a choosen time bring them out and the kids have to bounce on them on their bottoms to burst them to get the treats out. a friend of mine added things like fake spiders and such but everytime i have tried i've ripped the balloons.

pass the pumpkin - get a plastic trick or treat pumpkin and fill with sweets, play as per pass the parcel when the music stops person with pumpkin removes a sweet, once everyone has had 1 sweet the next time the music stops the person with it gets to take pumpkin and sweets home with them.

witches hat toss - you need witches hats and some hoops (cardboard) idea is to throw the hoops around the hats, the person who does most wins


----------

